# Case 4-8-2010



## o3jeff (Apr 8, 2010)

Kinda late notice, Trev and I are riding out of Line Street around 4:30 today.

Doctor gave me clearance to ride today, but said to keep the tires on the ground and ride conservatively.


----------

